# Haircut or not? - Not sure what to do.



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Its been quite a challenge getting time to brush Tedy every day and he always seems to have a few matts (even after coming back from the groomer!).

He's also been feeling really hot. Even at night.

Was thinking of getting him trimmed but not sure if it would help with the matting and reduce his shedding (shedding either due to his mixed breed or my inability to cope with his grooming).
How short would you recommend he could pull off (ie, short enough to make grooming easier but still look cute?)

For anyone that has previously trimmed their dog's furr and let it grown back, was there any difference in texture/appearance when it grew back?
How long did it take to grow back?

Would trimming him down make matts go closer to his skin or will it reduce the problem?

Our groomer here is not a professional. Just a vet and vet assistant with scissors and clippers so I would need to show them pictures of what to do.
Do you have any pictures that we can use? (something that Teddy would look good in)?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I know that when Willow is in a shorter coat (puppy cut), grooming was much, much easier and we had hardly any mats. I've been letting her grow out for a couple of months and she is now getting more difficult to groom and I am finding a few mats. I find that combing works best, rather than brushing. Combing, for me, seems to get down deeper into the fur and helps prevent mats from forming.

I can't help you with how long it takes to grow back and I have never had Willow in a full coat. There is a thread that shows pictures of a monthly progression to a full coat that you may find interesting. http://www.havaneseforum.com/9-grooming/17428-hair-growth-progress.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I know that when Willow is in a shorter coat (puppy cut), grooming was much, much easier and we had hardly any mats. I've been letting her grow out for a couple of months and she is now getting more difficult to groom and I am finding a few mats. I find that combing works best, rather than brushing. Combing, for me, seems to get down deeper into the fur and helps prevent mats from forming.
> 
> I can't help you with how long it takes to grow back and I have never had Willow in a full coat. There is a thread that shows pictures of a monthly progression to a full coat that you may find interesting. http://www.havaneseforum.com/9-grooming/17428-hair-growth-progress.html


A Havanese in a longer coat ABSOLUTELY needs to be combed down to the skin. You are correct... Just brushing will NOT remove mats. A dog will go from saved to pretty fluffy in a year, but to develop a fully adult "show" coat takes about 3 years.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I always need to use a slicker brush to work on mats before I comb. I know from my first Havanese that a puppy cut is much easier to keep mat free. It would still be necessary to comb to the skin to prevent mats. Sparky was shaved to the skin many times and his coat always grew back soft and fluffy. When he was shaved it would take a couple of months for him to look fluffy again.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone.
Good link Jackie. Much appreciated!

Think I'll go with getting him trimmed. He may not look as cute as he does right now but I'm excited about how much time I would save with grooming and also how easy it would be to wash him every time we go to the forest for a walk (he usually comes back muddy). Would also be nice not to have slob all over my couch and pillows as Teddy will no longer be sticking his tongue out 24/7 when in shorter fur (hopefully)!

Running into muddy patches or the swamp at the forest is always exciting but he uses his RLH skills to evade bath time and grooming sessions! 

Nice to know his fur should grow back by the end of the year (2016).
I saw a picture of Benjy shaved down like Luise but with his ears left fluffy! Looks so cute so I'm gonna show that picture to the vet this weekend and ask them to shave Teddy like Benjy! Hope he can pull it off.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm sure Teddy will look adorable in a short coat. And if you dont like it just remember "it'll grow". Like I tell myself when I get a haircut that I don't like. LOL


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We put Ricky in a 1" puppy cut one year ago at age one y.o. It was much easier for us to maintain his coat as complete beginners. We were surprised at how much his body structure looked like a dachshund! It has taken a full year to get his coat back to where it was in the beginning. Momi says we are never going to put him in a puppy cut again. His fuller coat is just beautiful! We have acquired the right tools and techniques over the last year, thanks to recommendations from HF members, and we are much more skilled in how to do a proper brush out. 

You have additional challenges in Kenya with few, if any, skilled groomers. If I were in your position, I would probably do my own brush outs and not cut the coat. Teddy Bear will do fine in the heat with a long coat. Our summers here are in the high 90s and low 100s and we keep him inside during the hottest part of the day with our AC set at 78F, and he is very comfortable in his long coat. BUT, a puppy cut will definitely be easier for you at Teddy's age!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I groomed our first Havanese Sparky when I decided he was too ill to take to the groomer. He looked pretty good even though I didn't know what I was doing. I think you probably could do it all yourself with some good scissors and a trimmer for his paws.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Was really worried about how Teddy would look in short fur.
Took him to the vet and got him trimmed really short. 
He looks so different but I really do love how easy it is to handle now and how soft and velvety he feels!.

He was a little mad at me for the haircut and didn't want to even look at me for a few hours after we got home. I bet he'll love the shorter grooming time and bath sessions now!

Think I may stick with this look and may even buy our own clippers to trim him myself. The groomer didn't do the best job. Got his fur uneven but I'll wait for it to grow a bit then trim it myself so its more even.

Think this suits him or should I just let it grow back?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We put Ricky in a 1" puppy cut one year ago at age one y.o. It was much easier for us to maintain his coat as complete beginners. We were surprised at how much his body structure looked like a dachshund! It has taken a full year to get his coat back to where it was in the beginning. Momi says we are never going to put him in a puppy cut again. His fuller coat is just beautiful! We have acquired the right tools and techniques over the last year, thanks to recommendations from HF members, and we are much more skilled in how to do a proper brush out.
> 
> You have additional challenges in Kenya with few, if any, skilled groomers. If I were in your position, I would probably do my own brush outs and not cut the coat. Teddy Bear will do fine in the heat with a long coat. Our summers here are in the high 90s and low 100s and we keep him inside during the hottest part of the day with our AC set at 78F, and he is very comfortable in his long coat. BUT, a puppy cut will definitely be easier for you at Teddy's age!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ricky, I'm sure you looked just as cute in a puppy cut as you do now.

We only have 1 decent groomer here (ie, an actual groomer and not vet assistants who do grooming). sadly, they only work the same hours as me so were never able to get there on time).

Thought its was a little harsh on him. He was hot even at midnight when I have 2 blankets on :surprise: 
The new haircut was a gamble so only time will tell if it was worth the change in look.

I now tell him that he looks like a goat and he thinks I'm asking if he wants lamb chops for dinner! :laugh2:


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Teddy Bear said:


> Was really worried about how Teddy would look in short fur.
> Took him to the vet and got him trimmed really short.
> He looks so different but I really do love how easy it is to handle now and how soft and velvety he feels!.
> 
> ...


I think it suits YOU. He looks adorable in both coats but it sure sounds like you are very happy with his new look so if I were you I would stick with the puppy cut. You need to have your dog in a cut that YOU like and YOU are comfortable with. Don't worry about what other people think. That being said, I can't imagine that anyone would say that Teddy doesn't look absolutely adorable in his short cut because he does. Some people prefer long hair and some short. The dog is still the same sweet, loving dog inside so it shouldn't matter what his coat is like. Enjoy your new puppy cut Teddy. You look so cute!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Teddy looks really cute! I've seen some unevenness when Willow gets back from the groomer sometimes too, especially after she hasn't been combed out in a day, but after a few days growth is seems to disappear.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Teddy! You look as cute as can be!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think he looks absolutely adorable! It will be lot's easier for you too.


----------

